# Known VPN Issues on Samsung Galaxy S2



## swordofdarkness (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi, are there any known issues that one should be aware of when using a VPN service on the Samsung Galaxy S2?

What I really want to know (preferably from owners of the handset itself) is whether:
L2TP with IPSec works correctly (i.e. no dropping of connection, phone restarts, etc)
Any other issues related that are related to VPN connectivity on this phone (*I only need info about the VPN feature that is available when you buy the handset and not any additional Apps that one might install later on)
Thanks in advance,

swordofdarkness


----------

